# PRes Armouries - Weight Rooms



## TSpoon (28 Jul 2012)

Hello, I wasn't sure where to post this so bear with me. I'm in the middle of an application with The PRes in Toronto. I was just wondering what kind of weight room the armouries have, if any. Specifically Moss Park Armoury, Fort York Armoury and Dalton Armoury.I tried searching around for answers but couldn't find any.Thanks for any replies


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Jul 2012)

I can't comment about the weight room in toronto.  But when I went in and talked to the recruiter they gave me a tour of the building, including the weight room.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2012)

There's one in the Windsor Armoury.

I've seen it while looking for a breaker panel.


----------



## TSpoon (28 Jul 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the replies guys, now I won't have to fork over the cash for a gym membership afterall !!


----------



## MikeL (28 Jul 2012)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> Awesome. Thanks for the replies guys, now I won't have to fork over the cash for a gym membership afterall !!




I wouldn't go that far,  at least not yet.  You might want to get into the Reserves first and check out the weight room and see if it has everything you want.  As well,  finding out how often you can access it would be something to look into.


----------



## TSpoon (28 Jul 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go that far,  at least not yet.  You might want to get into the Reserves first and check out the weight room and see if it has everything you want.  As well,  finding out how often you can access it would be something to look into.




Good point, hadn't thought of that. Thanks


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jul 2012)

We set up a CrossFit Gym at Moss Park a few year ago, there is still some stuff there but, no one (or unit) really takes care of the equipment anymore.


----------



## TSpoon (28 Jul 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> We set up a CrossFit Gym at Moss Park a few year ago, there is still some stuff there but, no one (or unit) really takes care of the equipment anymore.



Oh yeah I remember hearing about some crossfit certs out of Moss Park a few years ago.Do you remember what kind of gear you guys had ? Bumper plates? Squat stands ? Kettlebells ? Or am I just getting too hopeful now lol.Thanks 

edited for spelling


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jul 2012)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I remember hearing about some crossfit certs out of Moss Park a few years ago.Do you remember what kind of gear you guys had ? Bumper plates? Squat stands ? Kettlebells ? Or am I just getting too hopeful now lol.Thanks
> 
> edited for spelling



There is still some that there, not as much as there used to be.


----------



## TSpoon (28 Jul 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There is still some that there, not as much as there used to be.




Cool.Thanks for the insight Hatchet man !!


----------



## Zoomie (29 Jul 2012)

Probably the only place that has a decent gym will be the Denison armouries.  Before that place was built the CF would purchase memberships at local gyms for use by Class B pers.


----------



## TSpoon (30 Jul 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Probably the only place that has a decent gym will be the Denison armouries.  Before that place was built the CF would purchase memberships at local gyms for use by Class B pers.




Damn, Denison's a little to far from my house to be going there on the regular.I'll have to hope either the QOR or The 48th take me so I can still have acess to training facilities that aren't too far from where I live.Thanks


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Probably the only place that has a decent gym will be the Denison armouries.  Before that place was built the CF would purchase memberships at local gyms for use by Class B pers.



Which I was lead to believe is only for members on 3 year class BA positions. I lost a 2 year fight to have my gym membership paid for as a class B.

I had thought the YMCA offers free membership to CF members? At least that's what i was told about some YMCAs in Ottawa


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> At least that's what i was told about some YMCAs in Ottawa



That applies only to YMCAs in the NCR.

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Facilities/Pages/Commercial%20Fitness%20Facilities.aspx


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That applies only to YMCAs in the NCR.
> 
> http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Facilities/Pages/Commercial%20Fitness%20Facilities.aspx


Ah right on. Thank you.


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Aug 2012)

Thanks for that link, I didn't know the RA centre was free.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that link, I didn't know the RA centre was free.



*Only the squash courts.*



> RA Centre - 2451 Riverside Drive
> Military personnel must show their I.D. card at reception desk and sign in.
> 
> *Squash Only*
> ...


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Aug 2012)

For squash.


----------

